# Knicks players plan workouts in August



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Knicks players plan workouts in August* 


> Amar'e Stoudemire made a recent call to fellow Knicks teammate, and players' union vice president, Roger Mason Jr. to do what most players are doing these days: checking in on the collective bargaining situation with the NBA.
> 
> But Stoudemire wasn't focused on things like flex caps, revenue sharing and percentage of BRI. What he wanted to know was much more pure than any of these issues:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Just saying, "Amare called for a team-workout in July, then canceled it b/c he felt his back-injury was not throughly heeled. I feel he shouldnt have canceled the team-workout in July, when all the young Knick players under contract couldve broaden their growth with their fellow teammate in an early workout during this cap-lockout.". 

It wouldve been nice to know that "Amare/Melo/and Billups" coached a Knicks team-workout early this summer, even if they did not participate in the physical activities. Team relationship between teammate to teammate is just as important. 
*What do u think???*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Truth be said....*this offseason Stat & Melo should've lost 
alot of Knicks-Fans-reps & points by not showing any kind of 
team-leadership towards their teammates by gathering all the 
Knicks-players under contract for a few work-out sessions in 
July/August/and September, to create a confidence alliance amongst 
teammates from the fiasco sweep of the 2010-11 season. 
The lack of player communication in the Knicks final 32 games 
needed imediate attention (injuries is not an acceptable excuse). 
Knicks 14-18 compared to Nuggets 19-11 record after the trade. 
There is no question on which team had a better player-communication 
line after the trade. 

Officially (if there wasnt a lockout) the Knicks first regular 
season game is on November 2nd vs Miami Heat @ MSG. The 8 preseason 
games were do in mid October. The two week Training-Camp wouldve 
started the first week of October. 

Stat and Melo joined a decade losing Knicks organization to show 
their superior talent has the potential to have a revolutionary 
360 change to make the Knicks into a winning postseason team. 
The Knicks organization will pay Stat & Melo $18M each for the 
2011-12 season. 
These are the two new Knicks star players fans will practically 
be paying twice the price for a seat in MSG. Yet, the two Knicks 
superstars has not band together to form a team-meeting or a team-
workout throughout the past 4 months of their first offseason as 
teammates. 

This type of action coming from two superstar teammates who showed 
no cohesion of chemistry on either side of the court in any of the 
Knicks last 32 games of the season makes me think twice on who 
"Jersey" to buy in the upcoming season. Lastseason I bought Landry 
Fields jersey.....it looks like I will be buying Chuancy Billups 
jersey this season. 
Stat & Melo offseason as Knicks remind me of Marbury/Crawford/Zach/
and Curry offseason as Knicks.....it's all about the $$$ and little 
about team-ballin. 

Is it really a joke-joke about Melo not being able to contact Stat 
this late in the offseason? how many Knicks players participated 
with Melo in Baltimore Goodman game? how many Knicks-players are 
working-out with Stat in his theropeutic (back) training? 

Stat calling for a team-workout in late July, early August, were 
all good and something positive to follow for Knick-Fans during 
this boring lockout.
Stat stepping-up to the plate to give Knicks-fans steak n potatoes 
after a plus decade of eating Layden/Isiah stale cookies & chips. 

The *EXCUSE *for not going through with the best Knicks offseason plan 
in over a decade by gathering Knicks teammates together for workout, 
scrimage to gain a team-communication level between teammates (and 
the 3-rookies Jerome, Iman, Harrelson), to be fully prepared for a 
season physical, mental, and verbally when the lock-out ends....was 
a poor-poor excuse (Stat's back injury wasnt fully healed), Why? 
Carmelo Anthony was suppose to step up to the plate and finish what 
Stat started.... Stat couldve been present not physically participating, 
but there to co-sign Melo's leadership towards teammates.....the 
last time the Knicks had two superstars on the same-page were in 1973.


----------

